# Hybrid gills question



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

2 questions pond owners: how long is a full grown HBG and is it true that their offspring revert back to either being normal BG or sunfish?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I fish several ponds that were built and then stocked with hbg and bass. After 6 years in existence I catch hbg, bluegill, and what appear to be green sunfish. Per my reading hbg will breed out to bluegill and sunfish over time. If I ever built a pond I would stock true bluegill. I don't like green sunfish. Hybrids are mostly male, so initial reproduction is slow.


----------

